# The NHL Says ‘Hockey Is For Everyone.’ Black Players Aren’t So Sure.



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 20, 2020)

https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-nhl-says-hockey-is-for-everyone-black-players-arent-so-sure/
		
The NHL Says ‘Hockey Is For Everyone.’ Black Players Aren’t So Sure.​Organizations of players and fans are trying to change the makeup and attitude of the overwhelmingly white league.​


> As Washington Capitals forward Devante Smith-Pelly sat in the penalty box during a game at Chicago’s United Center in February 2018, he listened as a group of white fans chanted “basketball, basketball, basketball” in his direction. The Blackhawks fans taunting Smith-Pelly, who is Black, were making their position clear: Hockey isn’t for everyone, and it’s especially not for Black people.
> 
> Willie O’Ree, who became the NHL’s first Black player in 1958 when he took the ice for the Bruins in a game against the Montreal Canadiens, faced racist abuse throughout his career. When Toronto Maple Leafs forward Wayne Simmonds was on the Flyers in 2011, he had a banana hurled at him by a fan during an exhibition game in London, Ontario. After Washington Capitals forward Joel Ward knocked the Bruins out of the 2012 playoffs with a Game 7 overtime winner, he faced a barrage of racist abuse by Boston fans on social media. When New York Rangers prospect K’Andre Miller, who is Black, participated in what he must have believed would be an ordinary question-and-answer session with fans on Zoom earlier this year, he was repeatedly abused with racist taunts. In a candid Players’ Tribune essay,1
> 
> ...


----------



## President Joe Biden (Oct 20, 2020)

Hockey has been shit since they let Europeans play it en masse, if I wanted to watch soccer I would go to the local gay bar. Let blacks play, can't be any worse than it already is.


----------



## caonima (Oct 20, 2020)

Instead of racism, it could be that black people are from places that don't have much ice?


----------



## Inventor of the Telephone (Oct 20, 2020)

*The only sane comment from the article:*



One of the main points of the article is that hockey is not groveling at the feet of the anti-white black grievance industries.



> When Jacob Blake was shot in the back seven times by Kenosha police, it didn’t register with white players, coaches or personnel inside the NHL’s bubbles until players in other leagues


An armed rapist was shot while trying to kidnap a carload of kids, and the NHL should do what about that exactly? Eulogize the life of that wonderful kidnapper rapist?


----------



## StevieLasVegas (Oct 20, 2020)

They don't like being out in the cold, hence why they aren't as common of a sight in any winter game.


----------



## Jimjamflimflam (Oct 20, 2020)

Everything must have black people, regardless if they want in or not.  So sayeth the white saviors.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 20, 2020)

I don’t think I’ve ever seen a black man remotely interested in hockey much less playing it and that’s saying something considering I personally know at least two major hockey stars.


----------



## CaesarCzech (Oct 20, 2020)

Neolibs have Rudyard Kipling Complex  seriously fuck this affirmivative action shit.


----------



## Lone MacReady (Oct 20, 2020)

Sure let's play the game, White NBA lobby when?


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 20, 2020)

If something isn't dedicating its entire existence towards appealing to blacks, then blacks will want it demolished.


----------



## Sneakywombat666 (Oct 20, 2020)

Poor Nignogs can't catch a break. It's the same in Sumo wrestling. Those racist Japanese don't have enough fat ass niggers in their leagues! What a sad world we live in.


----------



## Bland Crumbs (Oct 20, 2020)

Not learning from the NBA, NFL, MLB,  and NASCAR the NHL decides to tank ratings and revenue by getting woke.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Oct 20, 2020)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> *The only sane comment from the article:*
> View attachment 1674321


god that second comment
"if you aren't seeing the racism, you aren't looking for it"
no shit nigga
not everyone is going out to find something to be offended of
people are just trying to enjoy a fucking game


----------



## Marissa Moira (Oct 20, 2020)

Sneakywombat666 said:


> Poor Nignogs can't catch a break. It's the same in Sumo wrestling. Those racist Japanese don't have enough fat ass niggers in their leagues! What a sad world we live in.


Actually this is untrue.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 20, 2020)

...and this is how Hitler gets elected in Canada.
KEEP GOING, WOKE MEDIA!


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Oct 20, 2020)

Hockey is gay anyways. The dudes who play it are inbred doughy boys.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 20, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> ...and this is how Hitler gets elected in Canada.
> KEEP GOING, WOKE MEDIA!


Immigrants and minorities in Canada want the national sport to be changed from Hockey because it "doesn't represent Canada's diverse ideals"


----------



## The Last Stand (Oct 20, 2020)

How edgy.


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Oct 20, 2020)

TL;DR: ICE IS RACIST


----------



## Yuuichirou Kumada (Oct 20, 2020)

There's a severe lack of black players in the KHL. Why don't these people complain there?

Ooh, silly me, I know! It's because no one gives a shit about their cockamamie plight over there, while people over here give them a platform to crap on everybody else.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 20, 2020)

The Fifth Waltz said:


> Hockey is gay anyways. The dudes who play it are inbred doughy boys.



Unless they play in the style of the movie "Slap Shot".


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 20, 2020)

The Fifth Waltz said:


> Hockey is gay anyways. The dudes who play it are inbred doughy boys.


Those motherfuckers can FIGHT.
Perfect sport for niggers, except the frozen water-thing.

Niggers and water just don't mix.


----------



## Spastic Colon (Oct 20, 2020)

The issue isn't race, it's money.  Hockey (at least where I live) is an expensive sport.  Because you have to pay for ice time, skates and equipment, travel to play matches, etc.  It can easily cost almost $1K for a season.  But that affects poor white kids just as much as poor black kids.


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 20, 2020)

[





> The HDA also asked the NHL to implement a mandatory anti-racism and unconscious bias training education program for all league employees. The HDA committed to funding social justice initiatives that target racism and provide justice for Black, Indigenous and racialized communities; grassroots hockey development programs that increase access and provide support to BIPOC players at the youth level; and anti-racism and unconscious bias education programs in amateur hockey leagues across North America.



So if your kid wants to play hockey he has to go through the Death Camp of Tolerance first? Let's just suck the fun out of everything.

Hockey is a sport for white guys with weird names.



DDBCAE CBAADCBE said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever seen a black man remotely interested in hockey much less playing it and that’s saying something considering I personally know at least two major hockey stars.



The only people I know that like hockey are white.



Inventor of the Telephone said:


> *The only sane comment from the article:*
> View attachment 1674321
> 
> One of the main points of the article is that hockey is not groveling at the feet of the anti-white black grievance industries.
> ...




As for sports teams refusing to play because the cops shot a black guy, I think it's asinine. Good for hockey. Take a stand not a knee.

Everyone keeps ignoring the broader socio-economic issues because then they'd have to admit whypipo have problems too. Nothing is ever going to change unless class disparities are addressed.


----------



## Purple Pepsi (Oct 20, 2020)

Inventor of the Telephone said:


> *The only sane comment from the article:*
> View attachment 1674321
> 
> One of the main points of the article is that hockey is not groveling at the feet of the anti-white black grievance industries.
> ...


Weirdly fascinated by the white savior commenter capitalizing Italian but not black or asian. Didn't he get the new handbook? It's "Black" with a capital BEE, you racist


----------



## Bec (Oct 20, 2020)

Say it with me now this is Anti-White
Most people wouldnt complain to japanese people that their groups are "too Japanese" or complain that rap is "too black" these people just have an obsession with blacks and making white things go away.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Oct 20, 2020)

It's not for regular white people either as it's far too expensive.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 21, 2020)

Bec said:


> Say it with me now this is Anti-White
> Most people wouldnt complain to japanese people that their groups are "too Japanese" or complain that rap is "too black" these people just have an obsession with blacks and making white things go away.



I don't want to imagine if there was more white rappers like Eminem....


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Oct 21, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> If something isn't dedicating its entire existence towards appealing to blacks, then blacks will want it demolished.


This isn't a black issue.  Blacks are perfectly fine letting white people have their ice game with sticks.

It's only fair, they dominate basketball, and mostly football.  

This is white savior complex and corporate virtue signaling.


----------



## Hucklejo (Oct 21, 2020)

This is an all too common trend. I see people bitching that baseball doesn't have enough diversity all the time. Despite being the only major american sport with ACTUAL diversity. There's white, black, latinos, and asians etc. But I mean we all know when people here say diversity they mean black people and only black people.


----------



## Rebel Wilson (Oct 21, 2020)

Puff piece about hockey's version of Kapernick, Akim Ailu. Bottom tier mystery meat mutt who needs to go political to stay in the headlines.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Oct 21, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Unless they play in the style of the movie "Slap Shot".


"I'm putting on the foil, eh!"

Also that movie has the mom from A Christmas Story's bare tits.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Oct 21, 2020)

Ihavetinyweewee said:


> This isn't a black issue.  Blacks are perfectly fine letting white people have their ice game with sticks.
> 
> It's only fair, they dominate basketball, and mostly football.
> 
> This is white savior complex and corporate virtue signaling.











						In an ethnic breakdown of sports, NBA takes lead for most diverse - Global Sport Matters
					

In the last 20 years, major league sports in North America have seen some surprising and not so surprising changes in the diversity of their athletes.




					globalsportmatters.com
				



The NBA is considered the most 'diverse' of all American sports leagues, despite the only least diverse sport being hockey, simply because its almost all blacks.
If blacks want to complain about whitey, they'll find any reason to


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Oct 21, 2020)

Iron Hamster said:


> It's not for regular white people either as it's far too expensive.


Skates are the only thing you probably have to buy, the rest you can improvise with the boys at the local frozen pond.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Oct 21, 2020)

The NBA refusal to take the court is, if you read LeBron's quotes about it after the fact, obviously an example of clever one-upsmanship on the part of an aging superstar to mess with the head of his younger and more athletic at this point rival in Milwaukee, the Greek freak as they call him.  "Yes, they did Jacob wrong, we should all sit out and make them understand how mad we are about this whole deal, don't forget to concentrate on social justice and not this win or go home playoff series in the bubble of Florida.  I'll just be over here concentrating on catching up to Jordan's career finals win total so I can be the GOAT around the water cooler from now on, but you need to show the system of Wisconsin is all out of wack."  There is also not a NHL team in the state of Wisconsin so the leverage point in that league was missing unlike with the Bucks and the NBA yet somehow hockey is the problem for not complaining fast enough about police brutality in a state they don't represent?  Then why are the Packers currently playing again and why don't they sign Colin Kapernick whether he fits in with their team culture or not?


----------



## Ndnd (Oct 21, 2020)

Spastic Colon said:


> The issue isn't race, it's money.  Hockey (at least where I live) is an expensive sport.  Because you have to pay for ice time, skates and equipment, travel to play matches, etc.  It can easily cost almost $1K for a season.  But that affects poor white kids just as much as poor black kids.



Yeah hockey is ridonkulously expensive here in Canada, but then again I haven’t really seen black people sign up their kids for other more affordable sports either.  For instance, swimming.  I  don’t understand why black families don’t sign up their kids for swimming lessons.  Swimming lessons are dirt cheap and available at virtually any community centre.  You don’t need any special equipment aside from a bathing suit and goggles, and you learn valuable skills (i.e. how to not drown, how to perform artificial resuscitation)

Even when I was competing it never cost more than $300 a year for club fees and training equipment.  In spite of this I never saw a single black kid in any of my swim classes (and I took them from beginner all the way through to life guard certification).


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 21, 2020)

Ndnd said:


> Yeah hockey is ridonkulously expensive here in Canada, but then again I haven’t really seen black people sign up their kids for other more affordable sports either.  For instance, swimming.  I  don’t understand why black families don’t sign up their kids for swimming lessons.  Swimming lessons are dirt cheap and available at virtually any community centre.  You don’t need any special equipment aside from a bathing suit and goggles, and you learn valuable skills (i.e. how to not drown, how to perform artificial resuscitation)
> 
> Even when I was competing it never cost more than $300 a year for club fees and training equipment.  In spite of this I never saw a single black kid in any of my swim classes (and I took them from beginner all the way through to life guard certification).


You don't understand why black families don't sign their kids up for swimming?
What color is the sky on your planet?


----------



## Ndnd (Oct 21, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> You don't understand why black families don't sign their kids up for swimming?
> What color is the sky on your planet?



I’m just saying that the cost of entry is much lower than it is for other sports. I get that hood rats probably don’t send their kids to any sort of sports classes, but there are plenty of educated, middle class black families in my neighbourhood who could definitely afford it.  I simply don’t understand the resistance to it.  Every once in a while, these families send their kids on overnight camping trips and one of them will drown in a canoeing accident because - surprise, surprise - they didn’t know how to swim.


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Oct 21, 2020)

> The HDA also asked the NHL to implement a mandatory anti-racism and unconscious bias training education program for all league employees. The HDA committed to funding social justice initiatives that target racism and provide justice for Black, Indigenous and racialized communities; grassroots hockey development programs that increase access and provide support to BIPOC players at the youth level; and anti-racism and unconscious bias education programs in amateur hockey leagues across North America.


They're not even trying to disguise the grift. These training cost around $10,000 a pop.
You know what happens in these trainings? It's a struggle session where white people are forced to publicly admit their sins against critical social justice. If you abstain, say you aren't racist, or call it a Kafka trap or anything, that's evidence of your racism. It's literally "You're not racist? That's what a racist would say." but they aren't being ironic. If you disagree they try to beat you down with stuff like "You're going by the old definition of racist. We are much more refined and intelligent these days and have a new, better definition. You don't even know this definition so you're just an idiot and simpleton who doesn't have a leg to stand on when criticizing us. How about you just sit down and let us explain how racist you are."
The black people get to hear about how much white people hate them and how racist everyone is. Naturally this makes the environment _totally nice and friendly and comfortable for any black people in it_. JK, it makes everything worse. If you want to improve the environment for black people the last thing you should try is anti-racism and unconscious bias training programs.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 21, 2020)

Yeah, hockey is for everyone. Except liberal retards who think they're white saviors, they can go watch ice dancing or whatever Yaoi on Ice fetish shit.

You don't slam dunk the puck or do end zone dances in hockey, why would niggas even want to play? Also, being 6'5" isn't really a plus on ice so there's that.


----------



## FrickinFrackinFruckin (Oct 21, 2020)

Just like blacks can't swim, they can't skate either! Mostly because like everything else they refuse to fucking learn anything and expect everything to be handed or done for them.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 21, 2020)

The 8 of Spades said:


> Yeah, hockey is for everyone. Except liberal retards who think they're white saviors, they can go watch ice dancing or whatever Yaoi on Ice fetish shit.
> 
> You don't slam dunk the puck or do end zone dances in hockey, why would niggas even want to play? Also, being 6'5" isn't really a plus on ice so there's that.


Well, you can FIGHT.
(tbh, niggers can't fight.)


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 21, 2020)

Dom Cruise said:


> "I'm putting on the foil, eh!"
> 
> Also that movie has the mom from A Christmas Story's bare tits.





The 8 of Spades said:


> Yeah, hockey is for everyone. Except liberal retards who think they're white saviors, they can go watch ice dancing or whatever Yaoi on Ice fetish shit.



And yet, they might complain then the ice dancers are too white and they'll ask to remove from streaming the Peanuts special "She's a good skate, Charlie Brown".


----------



## SplitTheGoutom (Oct 21, 2020)

Groups like the HDA just want to grab power wherever they can, in this case the NHL. Luckily the NHL didn't seem to play ball (puck?) this time. Propping up your attempted corporate coup with a nice-sounding cause that makes people look bad to oppose is the premier strategy for sociopaths in the current climate. I don't follow sports but it's the same story as many other industries.


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Oct 21, 2020)

Does the NHL reject black players from entering the league? 

Is the answer no? OK, then what is the problem?


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 21, 2020)

RumblyTumbly said:


> Does the NHL reject black players from entering the league?
> 
> Is the answer no? OK, then what is the problem?


Answer: A generation born between 1981 and 1996.


----------



## The Grognard (Oct 21, 2020)

Not enough random bullshit consultants who wave their hands at problems and then charge a fortune for proclaiming something that can be proclaimed by any idiot with a twitter account.


----------



## PaleTay (Oct 21, 2020)

Hockey is kind of legitimately racist, I mostly mean the puckbunnies and some of the more progressive referees and media members. The people hired to address this will just contribute to more of those people being involved in the league.

I've seen a couple cases of teammates girlfriends trying to stop them from hanging out with their black teammate, harassing the black teammate, harassing the black teammate's girlfriend, and not mild harassment either.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Oct 21, 2020)

PaleTay said:


> Hockey is kind of legitimately racist, I mostly mean the puckbunnies and some of the more progressive referees and media members. The people hired to address this will just contribute to more of those people being involved in the league.
> 
> I've seen a couple cases of teammates girlfriends trying to stop them from hanging out with their black teammate, harassing the black teammate, harassing the black teammate's girlfriend, and not mild harassment either.


Bullshit.


----------



## Ahriman (Oct 21, 2020)

Yeah well, I don't see a whole lot of black swimmers, of chess players.


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Oct 21, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Immigrants and minorities in Canada want the national sport to be changed from Hockey because it "doesn't represent Canada's diverse ideals"


Why would they replace Hockey as Canada's national sport, when it's lacrosse already?


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 21, 2020)

Blacks have more of an affinity for sports like basketball because well, you know, lower income households. All you need is a ball and some hoops. Football is another, but that's because that's usually because they can get the school to pay for their equipment or they play flag or full contact without gear. Golf, hockey? Tough shit, you need money to get the gear. I remember blacks being in baseball, but over the years, I don't even think they play it anymore.

edit: ninja'd by @Spastic Colon


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 22, 2020)

Ahriman said:


> Yeah well, I don't see a whole lot of black swimmers, of chess players.



Now then you mention it, we don't see lot of latino swimmers and latino chess players as well.


----------



## Eggplant Wizard (Oct 22, 2020)

This reeks of some attempt to later prop up some mediocre chump as a hero. Black people go for whatever sport they choose. A lot of the time it is based on locality, like most sports. Getting a black hockey player means that the local area has hockey-oriented culture. This isn’t hard to figure out. You want more of X group involved in something, build a center for it in the local area and take care of it. Kill the crab bucket mentality when someone actually shows skill, and presto! Wait, I just outlined an honest way to elevate a community without graft of any kind, this ain’t gonna happen, is it?


----------



## The Grognard (Oct 22, 2020)

Tempura Wizard said:


> This reeks of some attempt to later prop up some mediocre chump as a hero. Black people go for whatever sport they choose. A lot of the time it is based on locality, like most sports. Getting a black hockey player means that the local area has hockey-oriented culture. This isn’t hard to figure out. You want more of X group involved in something, build a center for it in the local area and take care of it. Kill the crab bucket mentality when someone actually shows skill, and presto! Wait, I just outlined an honest way to elevate a community without graft of any kind, this ain’t gonna happen, is it?


Yep. Consultants want a problem to stay simply because they have job security. If racism disappeared overnight in north America, these types would have their incomes reduced by a substantial margin.


----------



## draggs (Oct 22, 2020)

They dont say black fans

Because there aren't any

Because blacks arent interested in hockey

And what is wrong with that, why does hockey have to get on its knees and open wide for people who have no interest in hockey getting on its knees and opening wide?


----------



## Ahriman (Oct 22, 2020)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Now then you mention it, we don't see lot of latino swimmers and latino chess players as well.


Not the case in Latin American countries, plenty of swimmers and chess players. I'd argue that it's something specific to black Americans, not being interested in such activities.


----------



## Munchingonfish (Oct 22, 2020)

The Negro Hooligan League doesn't have the same ring as the Negro Felon League.


----------



## Freedom Fries (Oct 22, 2020)

It's almost like you tend to play the sports your parents did or something... 



FrickinFrackinFruckin said:


> Just like blacks can't swim, they can't skate either! Mostly because like everything else they refuse to fucking learn anything and expect everything to be handed or done for them.


Blacks can definitely skate. Lots of blacks around me rollerskate in the park and as far as I can tell it translates OK


----------



## Ihavetinyweewee (Oct 22, 2020)

Tempura Wizard said:


> This reeks of some attempt to later prop up some mediocre chump as a hero. Black people go for whatever sport they choose. A lot of the time it is based on locality, like most sports. Getting a black hockey player means that the local area has hockey-oriented culture. This isn’t hard to figure out. You want more of X group involved in something, build a center for it in the local area and take care of it. Kill the crab bucket mentality when someone actually shows skill, and presto! Wait, I just outlined an honest way to elevate a community without graft of any kind, this ain’t gonna happen, is it?


I mean there are good black hockey players.  Like PK Subban, and Evander Kane.

But they're Canadian.  The rare Black American are pretty much scrub utility players.  An inner city kid from Philly is not going to compete(development wise)with a rural youth from Minnesota...

The latter has access to far better pee wee programs, frozen ponds etc.  That kid's skating and puck handling ability is going to light years ahead of the former...


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 24, 2020)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Well, you can FIGHT.
> (tbh, niggers can't fight.)



Tell that to Ryan Reaves.


----------



## Goyaanisqatsi (Oct 26, 2020)

Figured this might have been the best place to post this:









						Arizona Coyotes top draft pick was convicted for bullying Black teen with disabilities
					

The top draft pick for the Arizona Coyotes, whose CEO is in an NHL group to stop racism, was convicted of bullying a Black kid four years ago.



					www.azcentral.com
				






> Mitchell Miller, a freshman at North Dakota, awaits word that the Arizona Coyotes selected him in the 2020 NHL Draft.
> The Arizona Coyotes last month boasted about having their chief executive selected to an elite National Hockey League committee that pledged to stop racism, but the team then spent its first draft pick on an 18-year-old who has admitted to bullying an African American classmate with developmental disabilities.
> Isaiah Meyer-Crothers, the Black student, told The Arizona Republic that he was stunned and saddened when he learned the Coyotes earlier this month had selected Mitchell Miller, whom he grew up with in Sylvania, Ohio.
> Four years ago, Miller admitted in an Ohio juvenile court to bullying Meyer-Crothers, who was tricked into licking a candy push pop that Miller and another boy had wiped in a bathroom urinal. Meyer-Crothers had to be tested for hepatitis, HIV and STDs, but the tests came back negative, according to a police report.
> ...



I had a pretty good laugh at the article having to clarify which person he was in the family photo.

Also, apologies for the format. The article was a fucking nightmare to copy and paste with the shoddy site design.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 27, 2020)

> tricked into licking a candy push pop that Miller and another boy had wiped in a bathroom urinal. Meyer-Crothers had to be tested for hepatitis, HIV and STDs, but the tests came back negative, according to a police report.



If true, that's seriously disgusting.


----------



## Caesare (Dec 3, 2020)

Spastic Colon said:


> The issue isn't race, it's money.  Hockey (at least where I live) is an expensive sport.  Because you have to pay for ice time, skates and equipment, travel to play matches, etc.  It can easily cost almost $1K for a season.  But that affects poor white kids just as much as poor black kids.


I learned about that from watching the Mighty Ducks. The poor kids in the movie had no money for the gear so their DWI community service lawyer coach had to get his law firm to sponsor the team.

Hockey looks like so much fun BTW. Probably the only thing that ever made me think living in a cold climate might not be so awful was the fact that I maybe could have played on a hockey team as a youth.


----------



## TylerDurden11 (Jan 25, 2021)

They could change Chicago Blackhawks to Blackcocks that would be a start


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jan 25, 2021)

Canadian hockey has a lot to learn from Sudanese hockey.


----------



## FattyBobalatte (Feb 1, 2021)

caonima said:


> Instead of racism, it could be that black people are from places that don't have much ice?


Their ankle is in the middle of their foot. check out a black person's bare foot. It's flat and the heel makes up more than half the foot. Their feet aren't made for skates...unless they're half white...


----------

